# 24W HID flashlight?



## Kiu (Mar 12, 2005)

Just read about this~ 
1850 lumen with over 110 mins runtimes in mag 4D length? 
That's really cool if it is going to release.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 12, 2005)

That looks incredibly similar to this. 


Except the one in the link comes from Kenrad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## java_man (Mar 12, 2005)

Very Nice ! 

It looks like britestar has a whole line of new products coming out

Does anyone here know if they have US distibutors?


----------



## AW (Mar 12, 2005)

It is very afforadable for a 24W HID.
Are you planning a group buy, MaxaBaker ?
I'll be in for one 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif


----------



## gostanova (Mar 12, 2005)

Me too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif


----------



## gostanova (Mar 12, 2005)

I just dropped Brightstar an email to see how much they will charge me for a sample. i'll keep you updated


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 12, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*AW said:*
Are you planning a group buy, MaxaBaker ?
I'll be in for one 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Where did you get that idea? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


A GB would be great but I don't think anyone would want me to host it anyway.


----------



## AW (Mar 12, 2005)

MaxaBaker,

You found the link so you da man /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm already planning a GB with several brightstar products... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm sure someone else would have dug it up pretty quickly AW, but thanks anyway /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


BC, you're crazy man. I love your thinking /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Kiu (Mar 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*gostanova said:*
I just dropped Brightstar an email to see how much they will charge me for a sample. i'll keep you updated 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sound good! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
Waiting for your news.


----------



## Burnt_Retinas (Mar 13, 2005)

I'll be in on one of these AE/Kenrad/Brightstar jobs if there's a group buy BC. This I can't miss out on. Form-factor + lumens + price. Can't go wrong surely? It'd be nice to have a review first though, but I really want one now.

Chris


----------



## DarkLight (Mar 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*BatteryCharger said:*
I'm already planning a GB with several brightstar products... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I hope this light is part of the package...


----------



## BVH (Mar 19, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bumpit.gif


----------



## modamag (Mar 19, 2005)

In my development of the MiniHID. I also came across this light.
I asked their representative about it a while back. And this is their exact response.

[ QUOTE ]
*Jonathan quote:*
Dear Jonathan,
...
The 24W hand-held light is not available yet. We’ll update our web page when it is. I’ll keep you informed. ...

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## tysonb (Mar 21, 2005)

Here is the response that I received today:
---------
Hi Tyson, 

Thank you for your inquiry. The Power Light will be available April 20th. The expected list price is $280.00. Our first production run will be fifty (50) lights. If you would like to reserve one of them let us know and we will forward our credit card authorization form to you. We will not process the credit card until the light is ready to ship.

Regards, 

Marc Allsman 
-----------
I indicated that I want one of the first prod units /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Tysonb


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 21, 2005)

Lucky Tyson! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Azecos (Mar 22, 2005)

280 bucks is a good price! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Burnt_Retinas (Mar 22, 2005)

Good price? It's a bargain for a Mag form-factor 24W Li-Ion HID with mains and 12V charger. I hope BC has this on his order list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Chris


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 22, 2005)

Tyson, which company did you contact? I emailed brightstar and they wouldn't let out any of the info you recieved.


----------



## modamag (Mar 22, 2005)

MaxaBaker, hint hint "Marc Allsman"

I just got a reply back from one of their rep. For 50x GB purchase would even be cheaper than $280.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 22, 2005)

I got a reply from Ingrid Lin. I am guessing that both Kenrad (AElights) and Brightstar have more than one person to answer emails. Am I missing something? If I am, please fill me in. If I'm not, I just want to know which company.


----------



## rick258 (Mar 22, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*modamag said:*

I just got a reply back from one of their rep. For 50x GB purchase would even be cheaper than $280. 

[/ QUOTE ]

So when do you start the group buy Jonathan? I'm in for one.

Rick


----------



## That_Guy (Mar 22, 2005)

I'd also be interested in a group buy.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Mar 22, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*BatteryCharger said:*
I'm already planning a GB with several brightstar products... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## modamag (Mar 22, 2005)

*MaxaBaker* From tyson's email quote he contact Kenrad (AELights). I think Matt/Mark is also another Kenrad sales rep. As for brightstar they have many reps. I have talked to them thru the phone several time.

I'll leave the GB to BatteryCharger since he clearly indicate that he wants to do it. As long as it's the cheapest/fastest/brightest then it doesn't matter who conducts the GB. If anyone else can get a better deal then it's CPF's benefit.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you Modamag. That's all I needed to know. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## fltundra (Mar 23, 2005)

Tyson,
Newbie here, i preordered one from Marc at AE


----------



## Andreas (Mar 23, 2005)

Me Too !!!!


----------



## tysonb (Mar 23, 2005)

The company the replied to my email was AE. I requested serial # 1 if it exists /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Tysonb


----------



## gostanova (Mar 23, 2005)

I just got a reply from AE, it doesn't look like they're addressing the group buy for now, here's the reply:
---------
Hi Gosta,

Thank you for your email. I have attached our credit card authorization form. You need to fill it out completely and fax it back to us. The price of the light is $280.00 plus freight. We will not process your credit card until the light is shipped. Deliveries are expected to start about April 20th.

As for group discount, that is something we will consider at a later date. Thanks again for your interest.

Regards,
Marc Allsman
AE Light
Allsman Enterprises, LLC

Ph: 01-541-471-8988
Fx: 01-541-471-2263
E-mail: [email protected]
URL: www.AELight.com
Skype: mallsman

On Mar


----------



## modamag (Mar 23, 2005)

Guys, I think we should wait for BatteryCharger to do the group buy.

The cost is SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than AELights's pricing because it comes directly from the source instead of going thru the middle man (AELights)

Delivery time will be the same. And April 20th is the product release date as far as I know.

Just my 2c


----------



## gostanova (Mar 23, 2005)

I just spent a very pleasant 15 minutes on the phone with Marc 
Allsman from AE, he was extremely helpful and did tell me that they're going to offer a 1 year warranty on their product.
He said they're ironing out some minor quality control issues with the manufacturer.
He also happened to mention that the output of the light as they've tested it is going to be closer to 1200 lumens /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/oops.gif but that they're replacing the stock reflectors and that should help some.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*modamag said:*
Guys, I think we should wait for BatteryCharger to do the group buy.


[/ QUOTE ]

I gotta agree with that statement.

gosta, that isn't such great info. But, for the price, runtime, and light output (even if it is closer to 1200 lumens), I definitly see a winner /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Thanks guys


----------



## tysonb (Mar 23, 2005)

What is the proposed cost for the GB? If someone could speculate a range, that would be helpful.

Thanks,

Tysonb


----------



## BatteryCharger (Mar 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*tysonb said:*
What is the proposed cost for the GB? If someone could speculate a range, that would be helpful.

[/ QUOTE ]

It's hard to say at this point, I don't want to get anybody excited about a certain price. It should definately be a good bit lower than $280...


----------



## Burnt_Retinas (Mar 24, 2005)

BC,

Please watch out for reflector *issue* as per gostanovas post. Hate to bypass AE only to get a second rate reflector.

Chris


----------



## fltundra (Mar 30, 2005)

For anyone interested, AE has updated there Web site on the Power Light.
http://www.aelight.com/portable/powerlight.html


----------



## Burnt_Retinas (Mar 31, 2005)

So the charger does up to 240V too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Just have to change the plug.

Anyone know if the AE version they are accepting orders for will definately come with the *improved* AE reflector change?

Gotta have.....

Chris


----------



## sorka (Apr 1, 2005)

This looked like a real posibility until I realized the beam is fixed.


----------



## tysonb (Apr 1, 2005)

ha! 3 more weeks (20 April)!

Tysonb


----------



## gostanova (Apr 1, 2005)

maybe i'll get #2


----------



## Burnt_Retinas (Apr 2, 2005)

I got this...

"Hi Chris,

Thank you for your email. The reflectors will be the improved ones on all production models. Sorry we do not accept paypal. The only other option we have for international sales is wire transfer. Before we can quote freight we need your shipping address including postal code and working phone number. We might possibly be able to accept a credit card Visa or Master Card, but would have to check with the credit card company."

Not such a huge hurdle, but I doubt I'll be No. 3

Chris


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 2, 2005)

quite interested should a gb take place ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernie


----------



## modamag (Apr 2, 2005)

OK, what's with this reflector quality issue?
Anybody besides AE got a clue?


----------



## Burnt_Retinas (Apr 3, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Without anyone having posted a review of the OEM version all I can do is guess AE gave the OEM reflector the /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif

Appears AE wanted something better and as per email from AE there is suggestion it is *improved* over what the OEM had. I feel comfortable with AE's assurance all will be shipped with *improved* reflector.

Of course these will probably be made in China or similar and sold under many names as we have already found out. What the OEM in China gives other suppliers/brand names is anyone's guess. Not sure if the reflector improvement is proprietary to AE stock or not.

Chris


----------



## modamag (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanx Chris for the clarification.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm in for the group buy for sure. The Ken-Rad PSL -35 light was $1100. For less than $280 this looks cool. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## K-T (Apr 3, 2005)

This looks interesting and promising at that price range (and GB!), does anybody know how well the beam can be focused? From the description is seems like the bezel end is 2,25" large? Not much, I wish it would be more liek 2,5".


----------



## tysonb (Apr 13, 2005)

1 more week - I sent an email to Marc - I will post the reply.

*updated* got the same as gostanova - below

Tysonb


----------



## bobbo (Apr 14, 2005)

I spoke to Marc today and he told me the light should ship out by the end of the month .


----------



## HighLight (Apr 15, 2005)

K-T I don't think the beam can be focused. The head doesn't seem adjustable. A group Buy from Brightstar would be the real cats meow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## gostanova (Apr 21, 2005)

I got an email from Marc today, looks like there's been a delay in the shipment of these lights.
heres the email:

Hi Gosta,

Thank you for your email. We have a delay in shipping the lights out due to a problem with delivery of one component part (rubber end & lens caps). We expect to get the parts shipped from the factory late next week, which should put everything at our facility the week after and assembly immediately thereafter. We apologize for the delay, but we do not want to ship the lights until we have all the proper components.

Your credit card has not been processed as of yet and will not be until we ship the light. The delay has given us time to make another improvement that will be included in your light.

Regards,
Marc Allsman
AE Light
Allsman Enterprises, LLC

Ph: 01-541-471-8988
Fx: 01-541-471-2263
E-mail: [email protected]
URL: www.AELight.com
Skype: mallsman


----------



## NIGHTGUY (Apr 21, 2005)

Please count me in should a GB materialized.


----------



## Burnt_Retinas (Apr 22, 2005)

Yet another improvement over the OEM version?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif 

....but not for much longer I hope.

Chris


----------



## NightShift (Apr 23, 2005)

im interested, i hope i don't forget about this thread..


----------



## gostanova (Apr 28, 2005)

Has anyone spoken to Marc lately to find out when these will start shipping, we're already 8 days overdue. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## bobbo (Apr 29, 2005)

I talked to Marc last Tuesday and he said the lights should ship out in a "couple" of weeks.I also asked if the
light could be focused and he said no and they might come out with an adjustable version later on.Also, I asked what
the price was going to be on their new 35/50 HID light and he said $2,500.00.


----------



## fltundra (Apr 30, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kiu said:*
Just read about this~ 
1850 lumen with over 110 mins runtimes in mag 4D length? 
That's really cool if it is going to release. 

[/ QUOTE ]


The Lumen Output is down to 1200 with the 6000k blub /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
http://www.aelight.com/portable/powerlight.html


----------



## tysonb (May 2, 2005)

Hi Tyson, 


The latest news is, we discovered a component in the ballast that had the "potential" for trouble so we decided to change it just in case. This has caused a delay of about two weeks. We thought it best to make the change so we don't have trouble in the field. We apologize for the delay. We are as anxious as you to get the light out but don't want to rush and end up with problems. 


Regards, 
Marc Allsman 
AE Light 
Allsman Enterprises, LLC 


Ph: 01-541-471-8988 
Fx: 01-541-471-2263 
E-mail: [email protected] 
URL: www.AELight.com 
Skype: mallsman 
On Apr 30, 2005, at 8:36 AM, Tyson Baldwin wrote: 


Marc, 

I did appreciate the update – any more updates? Do you have the lights yet? 

Thanks, 

Tyson Baldwin


----------



## cue003 (May 3, 2005)

watching and waiting. If there is a group buy I may very well be in for one of these.

Curtis


----------



## Crot (May 9, 2005)

Email from Mark at AE Light:

Thanks for the email. We haven't forgotten about you, we have been delayed as we changed a component in the ballast that had the potential for trouble. Instead of taking a chance we decided to make the change resulting in the delay. The factory has told us the components will ship to us next Tuesday the 10th. Depending upon how long customs holds the shipment we should be able to ship the week of the 16th.

We apologize for the delay, but we felt better late than chance a problem. We have not processed your credit card and will not until we ship the light.

Regards,
Marc Allsman
AE Light
Allsman Enterprises, LLC


----------



## J_Oei (May 10, 2005)

Let me know if there is a GB.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## NIGHTGUY (May 11, 2005)

Same here.


----------



## Crow (May 12, 2005)

I pledge my interest in a group buy. It looks like this thread is becoming a feeler for an unknown host /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

-Crow


----------



## bburzycki (May 13, 2005)

I have one of these if you have questions.....

Well the imported version from AE Light... same light thou..


----------



## larryk (May 13, 2005)

How do you like it ? Can you compare it to something, like a 10 watt HID light ?
Larry.


----------



## bburzycki (May 13, 2005)

The unit is very nice - breaks down into basically 3 pieces - it is a good sized unit - it is definately not a small light - as in put it on your blt kind of small... output is very good for its size and I do like the on off switch assembly.... I believe Marc is on this board and if he gives us pricing I woudl happily facilitate a group buy on this unit...

I will be submitting a full review to him in the very near future - I look at all products before we rep them and put them through their paces - thus this light is not different - ours came with a carry case - that also holds the charger.

Is there any specific testing anyone wants to see done? Seeing all of you are more up on performance than I will be - all I know is it is bright enough to light the entire interior of my home with 15 foot cielings... no problem.

I can do more testing tonight - just email me or however you wish to contact me with requests.... Plus it will help me determine the feasibility of the unit.


----------



## Crow (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for your efforts bburzycki. I'd love to know a distance vs. beam width, i.e. set it 15 feet from a wall and measure the approximate beam width (to ~50% intensity). I'd also be interested in how it compares to a Thor 10MCP. Also, what's the build quality?

Thanks again. This is getting exciting.


----------



## bburzycki (May 13, 2005)

I will try to do this tonight...... as for build quality - it is very good...

It is a substancial unit.....


----------



## bburzycki (May 14, 2005)

*15 Foot Test Results*

As you can see here - this light instead of being adjustable has had some built in optics engineering...

This test pattern is at 15 feet - the center measurement is HOT - the middle measurement is Bright but not as bright as the midpoint...

And the last is a generalized flood that you can easily see very well by and covers a good ammount of real estate.

http://wattco.net/test/pattern1.jpg

Test Data


----------



## fltundra (May 17, 2005)

Recieved an Email from marc today.

"As you are aware we are behind schedule on shipping the Power Lights. 
We would like to thank you for your interest and apologize for the 
unexpected delays. Unfortunately we had some components come in that 
did not meet our QA standards. Our vendors are working on the problem 
and have assured us they will have it corrected soon.

Again we apologize for the delay and for any inconvenience it may have 
caused. Your credit card has not been processed and will not until we 
ship. If you would like to cancel your order please let us know or we 
will ship as we can."

I'am in for the long haul, as i believe marc is making worthwhile improvements.
Stan


----------



## celler (May 24, 2005)

Hope there is news soon. I'm very interested in this light.


----------



## larryk (Jun 4, 2005)

Any news ?


----------



## Archangel (Jun 6, 2005)

The HID Power Light comes with a carry bag and strap as well as an Amber lens, 120/240VAC charger with 12VDC adapter & rubber boots for the lens and end cap. Component parts are arriving now and assembly has started. As soon as all parts are in we will start shipping.


----------



## gostanova (Jun 8, 2005)

Mine's on it's way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I spoke to Marc today, he's missing some of the exterior rubber parts (cosmetic only) and the led-indicator version of the charger. which he will ship as he gets.
As it stands now, he's shipping the light to me via 2nd day air, so i should have it by Friday!!!


----------



## fltundra (Jun 8, 2005)

I received my light yesterday, and it is impressive for it's size and weight. Will try to post a few Beam shots tonight.
Luv my new toy!!
Stan


----------



## NIGHTGUY (Jun 8, 2005)

Stan,
What is the cost of the light? Where can you order one?

I hope we can get a GB started.


----------



## tysonb (Jun 8, 2005)

Marc called me today with the same message. They have had several issues, and now the foam for the boxes does not accomodate the light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif.

He is sending me the light with a computer printed version of the manual, and the charger without the indicator, and no boots. He will send me all missing/replaced parts when he gets them.

I am excited to see this light!

fltundra - what is the construction/build quality like? if you have a digital camera, but no hosting space, email the files to me, and I can post them. the more pics the better with closeups and of course, beam shots!

Thanks,

tysonb


----------



## fltundra (Jun 8, 2005)

The cost from marc is 280.00 and as for the build quality, i
think it's pretty good. Check out these Beam shots. Only had time to get some close range.

http://home.comcast.net/~gene930/DSCN0073.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~gene930/DSCN0074.jpg

Stan


----------



## BlueGerbil (Jun 9, 2005)

I´d be interested in a group by, too.


----------



## gostanova (Jun 9, 2005)

stan
looks awesome!! i can't wait to get mine. is it really that bright or is it just the long exposure? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Lexus (Jun 9, 2005)

The hotspot seems overexposed particularly in the first pic.
However $280 seems like a bargain to me. Count me in for a group buy too.


----------



## fltundra (Jun 9, 2005)

Yes the shots are a little overexposed, It was late and i was in a hurry.
Stan


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks Awsome! Good ictures too, even if they are a little over-exposed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Burnt_Retinas (Jun 10, 2005)

Ahhh, pics of the beam /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Though I am hoping there will be news of an adjustable version soon-ish, is there any way the current version can be tweaked by pulling apart and modifying to get the focus to one's desired beam focus?

Thanks for the pics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Chris


----------



## sorka (Jun 10, 2005)

So, when's someone going to do a full review with comparison shots to other other lights like an x990(brighter) and a 10 watt mini mag (less bright)?


----------



## NIGHTGUY (Jun 10, 2005)

Can somebody start a GB?


----------



## fleshlite (Jun 10, 2005)

I would be interested in getting one too , if a GB was started.
tks


----------



## gostanova (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID flashlight?Beamshots*

This light is awesome, especially given its size. i put it up against a couple of my other lights and, as you can see, the Ultrastinger is not even in the same league.
The Havis-Shiels is in the same league, but its 35w and has a much greener color cast. The Powerlight actually looks brighter to me, but looking at the pictures, the HS might have a brighter hot spot. You be the judge, these pics were taken at about 50ft.


----------



## Burnt_Retinas (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID flashlight?Beamshots*

I'd take the Powerlight over the HS with no doubt.

Thanks for the pics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Chris


----------



## Brooks (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID flashlight?Beamshots*

I would like to see a beam comparison between a Mag85 and this 24W HID. If the beam is as good or better than a Mag85 I would be interested in a GB.


----------



## microban (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID flashlight?Beamshots*

where can I buy this ??? looks nice !!! little expensive but


----------



## gostanova (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID flashlight?Beamshots*

You can get it right here http://www.aelight.com/


----------



## petrev (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID -> Brightstar vs AE-Lights ?*

Hi - Does anybody remember the start of this thread ? Kiu found a link to the BrightStar HID - MaxaBaker then posted the AE-Lights HID link - at the time they looked identical and so the thread gradually developed with the assumption that the AE-Light HID was a modified import. 

Now it seems the BrightStar "original" has been forgotten !The photos have changed at AE and now the AE-HID while very similar is noticably different - Lower Lumens claim with higher Kelvin colour temp from "Proprietary" bulb, Rubber end caps and carry loops, Different Head design, Std. DC Charger-12v, Hardened glass lens - BrightStar Unknown, and probably other differences - ballast, carry case etc. . . 

Clearly AE-HID a product in its own right.
One concept has become two different beasts - Has anyone any direct knowledge of the BrightStar (Build / Beam / Subjective Quality ?) The AE-HID seems very good from all reports but costs $280 (not excessive)plus shipping etc. while BrightStar costs less than $200 plus shipping etc. for a Sample commercial order 1-5 units. ! ! ! 

Any further info to help the decision making process gratefully received.


----------



## NIGHTGUY (Jun 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*BatteryCharger said:*
I'm already planning a GB with several brightstar products... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Does anyone know whether BatteryCharger ever started a GB?


----------



## tysonb (Jun 14, 2005)

I have asked Marc from AE about a Group buy as well and he stated that he wanted to get things right before something like that was going to happen. My last communication with him on this issue was about 2 weeks ago, however.

Tysonb


----------



## NIGHTGUY (Jun 14, 2005)

Tysonb,

Did Marc from AE mentioned when he will "get things right" when you last communicated with him?

James


----------



## tysonb (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, he shipped me a light, so I hope that it happened already /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I went thru my emails, and found this - I must have missed it during my very busy time - with my new job. I would love to help with a GB, but I am in Canada, and the shipping thing would be a PITA.

I would suggest that somone raise their hand for doing the GB, and that person contact Marc so he does not get a flood of people clamoring for them.

----- 
Hi Tyson, 


Thanks for the email. Are you interested in being a distributor or is this for a group buy? If you are interested in being a distributor? If for a group buy, I have to direct you to go through a distributor as we do not want to conflict with them. We can work something out through a distributor. Either way give us a call so we can discuss. 

Regards, 
Marc Allsman 
AE Light 
Allsman Enterprises, LLC 

Ph: 01-541-471-8988 
Fx: 01-541-471-2263 
E-mail: [email protected] 
URL: www.AELight.com 
Skype: mallsman 
----------


----------



## JB (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID -> Brightstar vs AE-Lights ?*

[ QUOTE ]
*petrev said:*
Hi - Does anybody remember the start of this thread ? Kiu found a link to the BrightStar HID - MaxaBaker then posted the AE-Lights HID link - at the time they looked identical and so the thread gradually developed with the assumption that the AE-Light HID was a modified import.

[/ QUOTE ]

So, can anyone confirm if the AELight Power Light and the BrightStar P1 HID are more or less the same thing? Just wondering if BrightStar is the manufacturer behind the AELight.


----------



## petrev (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID -> Brightstar vs AE-Lights ?*

BrightStar and AE-Lights HID look very similar but are not the same. BrightStar asked AE-Lights early on not to use photos from their website and now photos show different -> chargers, end caps, head design, strap and loops, bulb etc.

A side by side evaluation would be nice ! (the only sure way to compare them) ! ! !


----------



## gostanova (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID -> Brightstar vs AE-Lights ?*

deleted


----------



## NIGHTGUY (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID -> Brightstar vs AE-Lights ?*

I made an inquiry to both Brightstar and AE-Lights. The following is the quote of the costs of the lights from them.

AE-Lights $280 plus $10.00 UPS shipping to San Francisco
Will take Credit Card

Brightstar $175 plus $70.00 EMS shipping to San Francisco.
Need to pay to T/T (I take that to mean Western 
Union).

So basically they are close in terms of shipped price.
AE-Lights does have the advantage easier to return for Warranty repair in case of any problems.


----------



## mattheww50 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID -> Brightstar vs AE-Lights ?*

Wrong. T/T is telegraphic transfer aka wire transfer. Costs $40-$60 Internationally if it is not an OFAC country (if it is, forget the whole idea). Walk into your bank and tell them you want to wire funds out of the country. You'll need the bank on the other end, account number, beneficiary etc. Wire desk usually closes about 3PM Easter Time.

If the bank on the other end has a corrspondent relationship, it is done in a few hours (the money just appears in the account at the other end), if not it may take a few days. If one of the banks in the middle is a bit crooked, it may take a few weeks...


----------



## JB (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID -> Brightstar vs AE-Lights ?*

[ QUOTE ]
*petrev said:*
BrightStar and AE-Lights HID look very similar but are not the same. BrightStar asked AE-Lights early on not to use photos from their website and now photos show different -> chargers, end caps, head design, strap and loops, bulb etc.

A side by side evaluation would be nice ! (the only sure way to compare them) ! ! ! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup, only way to compare is side by side. Right now, just based on the specs I would prefer the BrightStar. I wonder why the quoted lumens is so different? BrightStar says 1850 lumens vs 1200 for AELight (even though both are 24W HID).

Runtime on the BrightStar is also longer.


----------



## JB (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID -> Brightstar vs AE-Lights ?*

Visited the BrightStar website again today. They amended the color temp to 7000K (it was 5600K previously). Is this too bluish?


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID -> Brightstar vs AE-Lights ?*

Anyone know something about this Li-Ion battery pack? Is there some kind of protection built in and what about the safety of the charger? I am always concerend when it comes to Li-Ion, especially when in series ...
bernie


----------



## tysonb (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID -> Brightstar vs AE-Lights ?*

Just a quick response. I have to go out, but I wanted to post these pics. There should be 13 pics - I left in the middle of the FTP transfer - they are 3.2 MP photos, so they are pretty big.

Tyson Listing of photos


----------



## fltundra (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID -> Brightstar vs AE-Lights ?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
Anyone know something about this Li-Ion battery pack? Is there some kind of protection built in and what about the safety of the charger? I am always concerend when it comes to Li-Ion, especially when in series ...
bernie 

[/ QUOTE ]

They are Protected cells. I got a run time of 1 hour and 40 min on my first cycle, and less then 2 hours 30 mins recharge.


----------



## Archangel (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID -> Brightstar vs AE-Lights ?*

So i guess the general consensus is that the AE Light version is worth the money?


----------



## kevinccho (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello Guys, I am a authrorized sales rep. for brightstar HID 24W flash lights, since brightstar had notified me many people on this discussing board are interest in purchaing the HID flash light, I will offer a group buy deal here, please let me know how many people are interest in purchasing the flash light, I will ask brightstar for a group buy special. You can email me at [email protected] or call +1.408.661.2668.

this offer only last until July 15th. And I know these lights are going to be retail value for at least $299.99. Let me see how many people are interest in purchasing, I am pretty sure we can get work for a good deal here.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Crow (Jun 21, 2005)

The Crow's in for one. Glad to see a group buy starting up.

Maybe we need to start a new GB thread?? Guys??

Update 7-5-05: I have reconsidered the data and choose the AElight, offered in modamag's GB.


----------



## Lexus (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm also interested in a group buy. Thanks for making this possible /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif and welcome to CPF! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## NIGHTGUY (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi kevinccho,

A warm welcome to you on CPF. I am definately interested in a group buy. By the way, I noticed your phone number is in the 408 Area Code, my is the 650 Area code, so we are practically neighbors. Please let us know the price and terms of your Group Buy. Thanks.

James


----------



## cnee (Jun 21, 2005)

I am also interested in a group buy. Thanks!


----------



## JB (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah, somebody please buy this light so we can get a decent review and the beamshots up! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Even better if someone can compare the BrightStar to the AE Light.


----------



## Led_Blind (Jun 22, 2005)

Oooooo Yeah, Id be it it! But i'd want an extra bulb.... and a big strap to attach it to my bike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## kevinccho (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello Guys!!
I will soon have a website setup for your guys to purchase. pls tell everyone about this, so I can get a good deal from brightstar. Don't forget, this deal ends in 7/15/05.


----------



## freeze12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Kevin... E-mail sent as I am also interested in the light...Thanks!


----------



## max52 (Jun 24, 2005)

Count me in!
max52


----------



## J_Oei (Jun 24, 2005)

email sent.

(Need a graemlin for emails!!)


----------



## Christoph (Jun 24, 2005)

E mail sent
I'm in for one
Chris


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd be interested, too.


----------



## gl22man (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi, i would be interested in a group buy on this light
mike


----------



## tysonb (Jun 27, 2005)

Whoa! Looks like a chink in the armour Ted!

I dropped my AE light from about 2.5 feet last night, and it landed on an angle on its head. It then spun and hit the other end near the switch. When it did that, it snapped in 2 pieces with only the wiring holding the 2 pieces together.

I broke right at place where the on/off label is. I am surprised by its frailty. It looks like the metal tube does not extend past the switch part, and inside there is some sort of plastic thing that broke, not the aluminum tube.

I sent an email to Marc to see what is required to get a replacement part, or if he wants it to review the failure. I will post photos of the break, and keep everyone up to speed on how AE handles the issue.

tysonb


----------



## Crow (Jun 27, 2005)

Aargh, I hate to see plastic becoming the weakest link in the chain. Kevinccho, I'd like to know what type of warranty brightstar has on the lights being sold in this GB. Would the light or replacement parts have to be shipped overseas? If these type problems turn out to be prevalent in both brands than I might have to go with the ae light due to closer service...


----------



## gostanova (Jun 28, 2005)

hey Tyson
I had the same problem, i broke the cap where it screws into the body, Marc was notified and now he is not releasing the production models until he gets the replacement "metal" caps i'm sure he'll send you one at no charge when they come in. in the meantime, superglue works wonders. don't worry too much, i'm sure he'll make it right. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## kevinccho (Jun 28, 2005)

sorry guys, we are still wating for the bank to get the online credit card transaction code to set the website up. sorry to keep all of you waiting. I am sure the wait will be worth it. I will keep you guys update for the website. Thank you all!!


----------



## kevinccho (Jun 28, 2005)

if you have any question or concerns you can email me at [email protected] . thank you


----------



## tysonb (Jun 28, 2005)

gostanova - I am not worried at all - Marc has been great to deal with. Thanks for the moral support, however.

Here is a pic of the failure:
Big A$$ photo of broken HID 

I will also send this to Marc.

Tyson


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 28, 2005)

tysonb

please resize your picture...800 pixels wide is a nice size


----------



## Crot (Jun 28, 2005)

Emailed Marc requesting a speculative ship date. He called (did not email), and explained in some detail the engineering revisions that have been made, and are pending, prior to release of the production model.

I am in no way affilated with AE Light, just a customer waiting for product. I am impressed with how he handles customers... truthfully and with extremely fast followup. I see this as one indicator that he will likely release a well engineered light. He seems passionate about having satisfied customers, and providing a viable product.

Just my opinion... but I expect I will be fully satisfied when it ships (in two weeks or a month). Additionally, if I have a problem, my expectation is that he will stand behind it unflincingly. It's refreshing to deal with a company that actually values their customers.


----------



## gostanova (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey Tyson;
can you check your photo, i can't bring it up and i'm curious to see if it broke in the same place mine did
Gosta


----------



## tysonb (Jun 29, 2005)

fixed - let me know if it did.

Tyson


----------



## gostanova (Jun 30, 2005)

yup, that's where mine broke too, thanks Tyson
try the super glue, mine broke about two weeks ago and it's still holding it together.


----------



## kevinccho (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello Guys! finally, I will get the infomation from the Bank, and the website for the 24W HID flashlight should be ready before 7/1. I will keep you guys posted. sorry for the wait.


----------



## kevinccho (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Guys!! the Website is finally done!! Please goto http://www.hidxtra.com to make your purchase. I will keep updating the website. so far, only the 24W HID Flashlight is avaliable for purchase. we will have more HID product coming soon. You can also purchase the extra battery and replacement Bulb in the website too. Please note: we only take Visa and Mater Cards and Paypal now.

Please contact me at [email protected] or call +1.408.661.2668 for more question and concerns about our product. thank you.

Please note, after 7/15, I might move the price up. It all depends how many people are purchasing this time. so, please hurry while supplies last.


----------



## kevinccho (Jul 1, 2005)

by the way, we will ship out all the 24W HID Flash light order on 7/15/05. Who ever is interest in purchase these flash lights must hurry up!! tks for all your support.

again http://www.hidxtra.com !!!!


----------



## Hallis (Jul 1, 2005)

Any more news on a possable group buy for these? not that $260 is a bad price but i was under the assumption (from what Modamag had posted) that we could get them for considerably less than retail if we bought in bulk. If that is the case then i'll put my name on the list depending on price.

Shane


----------



## Lexus (Jul 1, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paypal.gif


----------



## Burnt_Retinas (Jul 1, 2005)

I think I may be missing something?

Is kevinccho's offer, as Brightstar distributor, for the same light as the much improved and more improvements to come light from AE Light, or is it the 'original' non-AE Light improved version?

Chris


----------



## kevinccho (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you ALex for your support for the GB deal! I will let you know when the package is ready to ship out.

Hope I can get more orders from people, otherwise I might not be able to do $259.99 if I dont get enough orders, I have to raise the price... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

so please act fast while supplies last. 

tks


----------



## kevinccho (Jul 1, 2005)

The light I am offering on http://www.hidxtra.com has nothing to do with AElight. But I can assure you it will be better quality flashlight and longer battery usage.

Thank you


----------



## modamag (Jul 1, 2005)

Guys,

Here's my load down.

AE & Brightstar utilized the SAME ballast, bulbs, and housing (made in China). As for the reflector, I'm not too sure. AE claim to have a different one with some improvement. Most likely the coating that is used, since these bulb generate quite a bit of heat.

The lumen claim of Brightstar (1700lm) IMHO, is quite exaggerated. I have the same ballast and bulbs that they used and it's ~2.5x more intense than my regulated 10W HID (using custom 3" parabollic reflectors). AE claimed of 1300lm is much more reasonable.

As far as the costs goes, BrightStar distribution channel offered me $179.99 (light & accessories) + $45 (international bank wire) + $35 (EMS shipping), *Totaling $260 for 1 unit*

This is not much of a savings if you purchase onzee or twozees. But if we get 10+ units then it's roughly ~$220/unit.

With that said I rather get it from AE due to their history of quality and high output lighting.

I've waited over 3 months for someone to step up to the plate to do a GB.
I only got 4 months left till I'm pseudo-banned from CPF (by my wife) so I decided to start a GB.

The cost for the PL24 will be $240 + shipping. More info here.


----------



## Crot (Jul 1, 2005)

We seem to be getting conflicting and arbitary engineering specs from the Brightstar people. Essentially the same unit producing 500 more lumens than the AE Light. 

Could someone representing Brightstar explain why the lights are so different, and why their product is a "better quality flashlight and longer battery usage". What specifically makes it better, brighter and longer lasting? Is this marketing hype or a more efficient design? If it's really superior, tell us why -- and how you did it. Convince us it's a better value with supporting data.

Thanks.


----------



## kevinccho (Jul 5, 2005)

I like all of you to know, I am a authroized dealer for Brightstar in United States, which mean I can offer you complete customer service for the 24W HID Flashlight. I am not the middle man here trying to gather a group buy and make moeny and gone forever. If you purchase from our website, the flashlight will cover with One full year warranty. Any parts that has defect, just sent it to our US office, we will replace it for you. As I mentioned. Purchasing from us with a better and reliable customer service, or buy it off from someone who does not even have a business company, it is really clear who you should buy from, right? Specially Brightstar product has so many advacne features than AElight, there is really no point of spending more moeny to buy something more expensive and less customer service.

again, http://www.hidxtra.com if offering a great deal on the 24W HID- Flashlight. Act fast while supply last!!


----------



## kevinccho (Jul 5, 2005)

Why BRIGHTSTAR is using Sony’s G5 lithium-ion battery?

1. Test reports show that Sony’s battery does not explode when it is exposed to high temperature and heavy impact. However, Lithium-ion battery made in China, Taiwan and Korea tends to explode in the same testing environments. 
2. BRIGHTSTAR fabricates Lithium-ion battery at the same factory as DELL, ASUS and HP do. That is why BRIGHTSTAR could provide excellent and stable quality for customers. 
3. Sony’s battery has sufficient capacity and long life. 

Why BRIGHTSTAR is using an extra charger?

1. Every brand of Lithium-ion battery is packed with a protection chip inside. BRIGHTSTAR’s battery pack carries sufficient protections as well. Moreover, it can be charged by car charger directly. However, we think it is likely to cause damage this way. Lithium-ion Battery requires stable current and voltage while being charged. If Lithium-ion battery is charged directly with a car charger but without a charger, the battery would be possible to be damaged, broken, life-reduced or even exploded.
2. BRIGHTSTAR intentionally includes an extra charger to supply the lithium-ion battery with the most stable current and voltage during charging. Moreover, the charger’s DC-INPUT ranges from 11V to 27V.

Why BRIGHTSTAR is willing to choose higher cost to produce?
In order to maintain product safety, quality and business reputation


----------



## kevinccho (Jul 5, 2005)

Check out the Compare Chart of Birghtstar and AElight here :
http://www.hidxtra.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=30

and you'll know which one is better.


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2005)

Kevin,

I'm glad YOU are offering a 1-year warranty because BrightStar themselves don't. When I got some information from them the warranty they give is only 30 days for the bulb, 60 days for the ballast and 180 days for everything else.


----------



## Crow (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey folks, read up on kevinccho's warranty....
http://www.hidxtra.com/catalog/shipping.php

[ QUOTE ]

The warranty is void if the cause of damage or failure is due to abuse, neglect, improper installation, use other than the intended use or application, *accidents*, or natural disasters.


[/ QUOTE ]

So, if you accidentally drop the BrightStar and, say, a piece breaks off, this doesn't appear to be covered. Tysonb, how have your dealings with Marc gone? Has he agreed to send you a replacement tailcap, which you accidentally broke? Time to read the fine print.


----------



## Crot (Jul 7, 2005)

I read kevinccho's Brightstar/AELight compare page, and his most recent posts in this forum... but still no explanation on why his product is a better value. It states (on his site) that it is significantly brighter, has a slightly different color temperaure (+/- 500) etc... but the response to my question regarding specifics of the design differences (why is it better) is clearly not forthcoming.

He states "purchasing from us with a better and reliable customer service" - which is unproven (salesman's speak). I don't know which company is better, but I placed an order with AELight (months ago), and Marc indicated the light will ship this week. I will keep forum members informed with my personal impressions once it arrives. I can only evaluate AELight by the customer service I have received so far, which has been excellent - even when there was bad news (shipping slipped, waiting for replacement parts). Marc was very open about issues and improvements, and gave me the option to cancel my order.

If an engineer walks into my office and claims something is better, he knows he has to comprehensively defend his position. Or if a sales rep is selling me equipment, he/she normally addresses features and benefits --- why their product should be selected over a competitor. If he/she makes a statement, they know how to reinforce it by citing published data, and their own experience selling the product. The best reps know competitive products as well as their own. 

Get them before I jack up the price is not an effective or motivating sales tool. "It is really clear who you should buy from, right?". No.


----------



## tysonb (Jul 7, 2005)

Marc has agreed to replace the unit. I have yet to ship it to him as I have not been home very often in the past while.

Tysonb


----------



## kevinccho (Jul 8, 2005)

Guys, do you think Crot = Marc = modamag ????? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif very funny.. 

There is really no need to talk trash here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif 

I am sure once the people who purchased our 24W HID Flashlight, they will know how good and reliable it is. There is really no need for me to explain more about this product. Thanks for the 67 people that purchased from us. The Group Buy Deal really kicked off. Contact me for special price. at [email protected] or call 408.661.2668

Visit our website at http://www.hidxtra.com for more information.

Dont forget people, we will ship all the HID flashlight on 7/15/05.

Thanks for the support.

[ QUOTE ]
*Crot said:*
I read kevinccho's Brightstar/AELight compare page, and his most recent posts in this forum... but still no explanation on why his product is a better value. It states (on his site) that it is significantly brighter, has a slightly different color temperaure (+/- 500) etc... but the response to my question regarding specifics of the design differences (why is it better) is clearly not forthcoming.

He states "purchasing from us with a better and reliable customer service" - which is unproven (salesman's speak). I don't know which company is better, but I placed an order with AELight (months ago), and Marc indicated the light will ship this week. I will keep forum members informed with my personal impressions once it arrives. I can only evaluate AELight by the customer service I have received so far, which has been excellent - even when there was bad news (shipping slipped, waiting for replacement parts). Marc was very open about issues and improvements, and gave me the option to cancel my order.

If an engineer walks into my office and claims something is better, he knows he has to comprehensively defend his position. Or if a sales rep is selling me equipment, he/she normally addresses features and benefits --- why their product should be selected over a competitor. If he/she makes a statement, they know how to reinforce it by citing published data, and their own experience selling the product. The best reps know competitive products as well as their own. 

Get them before I jack up the price is not an effective or motivating sales tool. "It is really clear who you should buy from, right?". No. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## kevinccho (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello Guys!! the Website is finally done!! Please goto http://www.hidxtra.com to make your purchase. I will keep updating the website. so far, only the 24W HID Flashlight is avaliable for purchase. we will have more HID product coming soon. You can also purchase the extra battery and replacement Bulb in the website too. Please note: we only take Visa and Mater Cards and Paypal now. 

Please contact me at [email protected] or call +1.408.661.2668 for more question and concerns about our product. thank you. 

This item will be avaliable to ship out on 7/15/05.

Please note, after 7/15, I might move the price up. It all depends how many people are purchasing this time. so, please hurry while supplies last.


----------



## Lurveleven (Jul 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*kevinccho said:*
Guys, do you think Crot = Marc = modamag ????? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif very funny.. 

There is really no need to talk trash here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif 


[/ QUOTE ]

Way to go, accuse one of our most well respected members like that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif

I really understand you are eager to sell your product, but I don't exactly line up to buy after you have spammed this group and not followed forum rules.

I hope you soon will be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banned2.gif

Sigbjoern


----------



## waion (Jul 9, 2005)

Quoted: "Way to go, accuse one of our most well respected members like that." from Lurveleven.

Agreed.


----------



## Hallis (Jul 9, 2005)

Definately not a good policy to disrespect our friends and people whom we trust for advice given their extremely large knowledge base. 

Shane


----------



## Crot (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm sorry for asking the tough questions. It was out of line. I see your point... and, well... you're right. No one but me really cares about the details. Also, your formula was amusing, but the mathematical notation indicates you missed a lot of classes, huh? 

I think you have a great product, and I would like to own one. Here's the deal: I'll rewrite your website so it is interesting and compelling if you will trade me a flashlight. Let me know when you want me to get started. When can you ship my light? Does it come with a detailed spec sheet so I can finally get my questions answered? 

Thanks in advance and best regards,

Crot


----------



## Empath (Jul 9, 2005)

Kevinccho is not presently able to conduct business on CPF. Anyone wishing to do business with him, please note his webpage referenced in some of his postings.

Please discontinue directing questions and replies toward him.


----------



## Lexus (Jul 13, 2005)

I got a shipping confirmation of my Brightstar 24W HID flashlight today. When it arrives I'll write a little rewiew.


----------



## freeze12 (Jul 13, 2005)

I also received My shipping confirmation yesterday of My Brightstar from Kevin... Now the grueling wait for it to arrive /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif thanks Kevin /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## mattheww50 (Jul 13, 2005)

Several comments: I have my doubts about some of the Brightstar claims, simply because they don't make a lot of sense. One of the reasons that AE light is rated for lower output should be obvious. If you want full output, you need to drive the light at roughly 24 watts. To get 110 minute runt time, that means about 50 watt hours from the battery.
If you look at the battery ratings, the AE light battery isn't anywhere near big enough for that. My guess is the lamp is being run at considerably less than 24 watts. I also doubt thatthe required 8 cells would fit in the packaging.

The problem cuts both ways. For the Brightstar light to offer both higher lumens and longer run times means bigger battery, and not a little bigger either. I have serious doubts that you can resell a 50w hour LiIon pack at retail for $70. You are going to need 8 1.5ah cells, and I don't think anyone can buy the cells, package them, distribute and resell them at $70 and even come close to breaking even.

My gut feel is the lumen output on the Brightstar is based upon the lamp, rather than the 'total package' or any actual measurement. I.E. it could deliver the rated output, but not with supplied battery pack/ballast/reflector and claimed run time. 

I would also add that AE has apparently begun production shipments of their product. 

At the end of the day I suspect there isn't going to be a lot of difference in either output or run time on these products. 

My thoughts.


----------



## Lexus (Jul 13, 2005)

mattheww50, your post shows again that your knowledge of these things is way better than mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif.
But even if the Brightstar HID "only" puts out around 1300 lumens I will be happy. I'll do some bounce off cieling tests when I get the light and compare it to my DragonHID 12cell to do a rough lumen estimation.
I also would not be very surprised if those two lights are more or less the same. At least the Brightstar HID comes with a nice beam shaper (I love broad beams). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Crot (Jul 14, 2005)

AELight arrived today, and after a 6 hour charge took it out tonight to evaluate its output. It is very well constructed, and cranks a tremendous amount of light.

I have about 5 acres including a very dark thickly wooded area on my property. It is amazing how much light it produces in a reasonably tight beam (some spill, but very useful). It completely illuminates areas that other lights (including a H-S) didn't. Although it is fairly large (bigger than I expected), it is definitely a great product that will satisfy most portable lighting needs. I don't find the fixed beam to be a problem.

Beam is blue white (with some reddish spill), but the bulb will likely break in after use. At 500+ feet, it easily illuminates a large area. Highly recommended... so far.


----------



## freeze12 (Jul 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Crot said:*
AELight arrived today, and after a 6 hour charge took it out tonight to evaluate its output. It is very well constructed, and cranks a tremendous amount of light.
I have about 5 acres including a very dark thickly wooded area on my property. It is amazing how much light it produces in a reasonably tight beam (some spill, but very useful). It completely illuminates areas that other lights (including a H-S) didn't. Although it is fairly large (bigger than I expected), it is definitely a great product that will satisfy most portable lighting needs. I don't find the fixed beam to be a problem.

Beam is blue white (with some reddish spill), but the bulb will likely break in after use. At 500+ feet, it easily illuminates a large area. Highly recommended... so far. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Crot ... When was Your light shipped out as I am in Buffalo,NY. My confirmation says my light was shipped on the 13th


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2005)

Crot, how bright is the AElight compared to (if you have one) a Thor 10mcp? I don't really think I have a good idea about how bright this thing is... I ordered mine from Marc last week and it should ship shortly, he indicated that there were many lights ahead of me.


----------



## Crot (Jul 15, 2005)

Shipped 7/06 according to his invoice (that's AELight time, not when it hit the UPS system).

On the Thor comparison... I did have a 10M Thor, which I gave to my nephew months ago (it was a dysfunctional, clunky unit that I decided I would never use). It is hard to estimate from memory, but the AELight seems about as bright with a tighter beam. 

It certainly beats the Thor on portability. It's about the form factor I have been looking for, producing plenty of illumination. BTW, it's quiet!


----------



## Crot (Jul 15, 2005)

First pict of the AELight, I'll try to get beamshots this PM.


----------



## SATURN (Jul 15, 2005)

I received my AE two days ago. It is a huge flashlight both in diameter and length. In comparison to the 10 Watt LC 100, it is about the same weight. The AE has a much more intense, but smaller hot spot. The transition to the outer beam is smooth but quick. The outer beam is about the same brightness as the LC 100. Charging is easy (no need to remove the battery). The color temperature is slightly lower than the LC 100 (When both are running, the AE beam appears pure white vs. slightly blue for the LC100. The AE beam has no significant artifacts. Overall, the LC100 is still my preferred light for walking at night. The AE is more of a distance spot illuminator. 

Would be nice if AE would sell a speckled reflector to diffuse the spot for those that would like a broader spot. 

I will compare it with my Arco 35W HID today.


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jul 15, 2005)

Anyone got any input/info on the arco 35w HID? Thinking of buying one.


----------



## Lexus (Jul 18, 2005)

I have the McCulloch x990 which is probably the same as the Acro only another name on it. Sorry, can't say much about it, as I'm still waiting for my world wide charger to arrive. It's not a very pocketable light but if you like lumens, you won't be dissapointed. Do a search for "x990" and you should get plenty of info on the light.
Sorry for hijacking the thread...


----------



## freeze12 (Jul 18, 2005)

I received my BrightStar HID light Friday & its a keeper. It is built like a tank. I only had a short time to play with it but the time I did the beam was VERY bright & white. I will probably have more time tonight to try it out if it does not Rain again.


----------



## bonklers (Jul 22, 2005)

Is it submersible ??


----------



## freeze12 (Jul 22, 2005)

The package says -Weatherproof- so I figure it is not submersable, but like I said-it is one very nice light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## HighLight (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm wondering if it would be possible to do a "24W Mag2HID" 
mod which is similar to the 10W Mag2HID mods for sale in this forum from time to time?


----------



## Burnt_Retinas (Jul 26, 2005)

I noticed these are now popping up retail, even in unexpected places such as here 

Rip-off price though!

Still waiting for AE to get all their tweaks sorted relative to OEM version....

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

Chris


----------



## modamag (Jul 26, 2005)

*HighLight:* I've tried but unable to. The commercial ballast is too large to fit. The only alternative route is custom ballast, which is mulla $$$.


----------



## HighLight (Jul 26, 2005)

That explains the relativly large form factor for the 24 W hid light then. Thanks.


----------



## picard (Jul 28, 2005)

the AE HID looks awesome. I hope it will on sale soon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## picard (Jul 28, 2005)

I want to buy this AE HID light. Does anyone know when it will be on sale??? I am getting impatient.


----------



## mattheww50 (Jul 28, 2005)

The AE HID light IS for sale. They have been shipping for several weeks. I received mine two weeks ago.


----------



## picard (Jul 28, 2005)

How much does this HID light cost? Does it produce pure white beam? how far does the beam throw? I need info quickly


----------



## picard (Jul 28, 2005)

Does this HID light pierce through fog & rain ?


----------



## mattheww50 (Jul 29, 2005)

The AE light certainly has a long reach, delivered cost in the USA is about $290, and the beam is fairly typical HID white. I think it is spec'd at about 4600k. Futher up in this thread I believe there are beam shots.


----------



## Crow (Aug 5, 2005)

Has anyone received an AE Light from Marc lately? It's been about a month since I ordered mine; he told me that new components will arrive next week (8/08).. I really think he's making worthwhile improvements though. I just hope a PowerLightKiller doesn't show up until long after I get mine!


----------



## larryk (Aug 6, 2005)

Mark is on vacation untill 8/08. He told me he wants to send the lights himself so he can be sure everything is tested before he ships. Larry.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Aug 6, 2005)

I have had mine for 2 weeks. Its a great light. Run time is truly what is stated. The power of the light is also VERY good- right up there with my Maxabeams and much smaller/ easy to carry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif












Beam is very tight focus with fair spill.
Color is bluer than MaxaBeam. Throw is long, powerful. It looks and feels like a quality device. I keep the optional rubber bumpers on it. It's a keeper for me. Its bigger than a 3D Mag and much stronger than a Mag85. I measured 130,000 Lux- same power as an August noon time sunlight. Vet nice for the money. No Focus or zoom.


----------



## petrev (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID flashlight? - BrightStar + Photos*

Hi - Just got my BrightStar P101-HID. Got it direct from China/Taiwan as living in England this seems sensible compared to going via USA. This is what you get in the box






I have been looking at the photos posted of this and the AELight-HID with great interest while waiting for mine to arrive. Now I have compared the photos and rubric with mine and it seems that there is some similarity between the two products - both having components from China/Taiwan ! and some differences. 
Externally the head assembly is quite different in shape and to some extent form - The BS has a filter ring threaded onto the front (std 62mm camera) that holds the supplied plastic film filters- Maybe the AE has the thread to add camera lens type filters? I haven't seen any photos of the AE head taken apart yet so I can't tell. 






This shows the major parts in a state of some disassembly. The BS has a plastic spacer ring that locates the lamp/mirror assembly to the back of the glass lens ( Is this the same in the AE ?) You can also see that the Ballast (Plugged to the back of the lamp assembly) has the same code number as the AE model - PL024A******* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
The case of the battery pack appears to be identical but I haven't seen any pictures of the internals of the AE to compare to those of the BS internals posted by *AW* Re: AE Powerlight 24W HID 

The tail switch also seems to be very similar but I haven't broken mine to find out if it is the same as the unmodified AE early model, which some members have broken, ( is there a new version for AE yet ?) or different ?






The next photo shows the tail switch assembly which has 3 rubber O rings and an aluminium threaded mount - but I don't know how far this aluminium goes into the plastic tail cap - This seems to be the area of the weakpoint found in the early AE versions - The AE model does come with extra head and tail rubber protectors and that seems like a good idea.






These are really substantial products with the BS weighing in at 1.168 kilo (2.57 lbs.) which is a good hefting weight that is almost exactly the same as the published weight of the AE ( anybody care to weigh an AE model ?)

Here is a visual comparison with :- 
6C-Mag : 2D-Mag : Walther Tac 2xCR123A







Both models come with subtly different rubber rings and shoulder straps ! and the AE has a supplied bag. The BS body has two knurled areas that are quite usefully placed but are not as deep as one finds on a MagLite (Thick aircraft aluminium !)

The BS charger system seems fine and as it charges the LED gradually goes from RED to ORANGE to GREEN. The supplied charging system is not as shown on the websites as the mains adapter plugs directly into a wall socket, not via a cable as shown - this, or the 12/24volt car/truck lead, plugs into the charger that then connects to the base of the HID via a rubber plug protected socket.

I don't have any way to objectively test the brightness but it does seem very bright.





(f4.0 - 1/60sec - Iso200) 

This is on my ceiling and you can just see that there is a certain area of colour fringing (Pinkish) at this close range. The bulb strikes purple and then quickly brightens and settles to a very nice white shade. Bright hot spot and a fairly even area of useful sidespill.

Trees, a moth and a plane 
( 5sec. f4.2 iso200 50mm equiv )(Hand held - poor focus - sorry)






Lombardy Poplars, more trees and some apples !






All in all - /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Pretty good so far - any questions ?

Petrev


----------



## dc (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID flashlight? - BrightStar + Photos*

Wow, a detailed break down of the various parts. Thks man.
So have u test the runtime of the BS and also mind me asking how u got it direct from BS in Taiwan? U mean BS deal direct with us end user too?

Rgrds,
Daniel


----------



## Crow (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID flashlight? - BrightStar + Photos*

I just completed a review of the AE PowerLight over in the reviews forum...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=1071632&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

I wonder if the BS is brighter?

Someone needs to get 'em both /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Kiu (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID flashlight? - BrightStar + Photos*

My brightstar 24W hid has arrived on last week too and looks exactly the same as Petrev's. I had take a few beamshots comparsion with my other lights. I really hope if I also have the X990 or Thor, so I can put the beamshots in it too. But...I am getting /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

Hope you guys enjoy. 






























For a weight reference:
24Whid (without filter ring) -----1127g 
Mag85 3D size 9xAA (use 3AA-to-D holder) -----800g 
Mag2HID 10W 8xAA -----702g 
Mag60 6xAA (use 3AA-to-D holder) -----601g 

I really love this light which can have this brightness/(size,weight) factor.


----------



## cy (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID flashlight? - BrightStar + Photos*

WOW Kui, thanks for the nice pic's and all your hard work. really puts things in perspective on which light stands where.


----------



## petrev (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID flashlight? - BrightStar + Photos*

Hi All
Great work assembling all the comparison beamshots *Kiu* - Thanks + nice collection. Interesting to see the comparison with the Mags.

*DC* asked about the BS-HID runtime - so running the torch from fully charged on a 15min on / 5min off cycle the total burn time was *115 minutes* . 

These HID-24s are really great power/weight/runtime

Petrev


----------



## dc (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID flashlight? - BrightStar + Photos*

Hi Petrev & Kiu,
Where did u guys get yr brightstar and whts the price like? I understand HIDxtra.com sell them but is there any other source and a more competitve price beside them cos i dun reside in the USA and its seems like the best price is always available for those who reside there. Can pm me if there is a need for confidentiality.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## petrev (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: 24W HID flashlight? - BrightStar + Photos*

Hi 
- Trying out selling these on the-bay - I should be importing into UK soon so let me know if you are interested. Selling to UK and Europe. Ta !


----------

